# Michigan realty solutions



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i know there has been post on this company,but is anyone currently working with them,experience good or bad?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Stay away from them they are terrible, and you will wait forever to be paid, the owner is a ***hole, check the web


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

They have been beat to death in other threads and absolutely NOTHING good has been said about them. 

How many times has a regional gone from terrible to good? None :no::no: comes to my mind.....


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Mrs*

Burned us for a lot of money.stay away from them


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

They still owe me money.


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Express reo 
They still owe everyone money.owners a crook,has an ex macomb county sheriff working there.bobbi joe craft(fired for stealing from the lions club).pending law suit in Milwaukee for 14 million by botg contractors for non pay,he'll look at ripoff report.com.suprised no physical harness has not been done to him yet,maybe soon.....


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

So I recieved an email from them saying the reason they are not paying their contractors is because the client (altisource) is not paying them. According to the email some contractors had enough and destroyed some properties. It also states that we as contractors should stop calling and harrassing the client because it causes more delays. There is a special place in hell the these crooks.


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Mrs*

Spoke with rep from altisource recently.according to her "jay"is current on pay and they owe him NOTHING except current work orders.evertone at MRS is full of ****,they ALL lie


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

So if MRS isn't owed money, yet emailing contractors otherwise isnt that fraud? One day they will cross the wrong person.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Admitting they aren't paying anyone because they haven't been paid, whether true or not, is admitting culpability.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay you called the client im glad to see! Fyi Altisourse pays wkly.. So is 30 to 45 days out on his pay.. Hes a liar.. Good luck getting paid I also went thru this a year ago with jay.. My husband called him directly he swore at him for asking about our pay and then fired us.. We seen a ck last june for about 1/4 of what we were owed.. Still have not seen the rest, that was 8 mons later... My mistake was not printing off the reports from ppw with the totals, if you have not do it before your locked out an cant.. And watch out for his buddy also an old account rep hes backin her company also called ensured principles and provisions, shes just as bad.. Got us for 2000+ and she did the same thing said she hadnt been paid... But when i called the client they said shes been paid.. I filed in small claims on her we go to court in january.. So i can lien those properties. I still have not found out the name of the company he has started in indiana in his wifes name..


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

I printed my invoices from ppw. I should just take my ppw invoice, emails, and contract to small claims court. I signed my contract with MRS, not Alitsource. Altisource has nothing to do with me not getting whats owed. We need to start posting on craiglist warning people about MRS in our respective cities


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Everybody already knows not to do business with MRS, looks like someone didnt do their homework...:whistling2:


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

I was still newer to the business and didn't know about this site. I always got work from local guys that paid like clockwork. I didn't shady people like this could be in business, and for as long as they have


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

APG said:


> I was still newer to the business and didn't know about this site. I always got work from local guys that paid like clockwork. I didn't shady people like this could be in business, and for as long as they have


 Shady is a prerequisite for being a national or regional in this business:whistling2:


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

Being shady is one thing, but to refuse to pay contractors for no reason is illegal.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

When I was in big with nationals, we averaged about 10% cut off our invoices. Just pick any reason other than poor workmanship.

This year, as of today 12/21/2014, I have two open invoices from private clients. One is due to his rep giving us approval on a $700 job while he was out of town, that had never been authorized by the lender. They are supposed to cut a check to us in the next month. The other is a dewinterization for a client who sold the property and never paid us from the closing. I'm writing that one off.

10% may not sound bad to some who deal with Nats, so do the math. 

Hypothetically, 500k gross per year for Nat X, 210k for Nat Y, and $330 for Nat Z. Thats 50k, 21k,33k=104K. Of course I'm simplifying all this to make a point.
They already pay less that the private market and they still manage to bleed some more off the table, before the next round of yearly price cuts. 
I'm referring to legitimate contractors; hacks are not included.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Back in the day when margins were 40-60%, you could afford that 10% donation. What are margins in general today, 20 if that......

This business is sorta like the stock market, buy in early, sell at or near the peak, maybe look for a shining star here or there as the market disappears down the drain.............


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> When I was in big with nationals, we averaged about 10% cut off our invoices. Just pick any reason other than poor workmanship.
> 
> This year, as of today 12/21/2014, I have two open invoices from private clients. One is due to his rep giving us approval on a $700 job while he was out of town, that had never been authorized by the lender. They are supposed to cut a check to us in the next month. The other is a dewinterization for a client who sold the property and never paid us from the closing. I'm writing that one off.
> 
> ...


You are correct. We calculated how much they cost us and decided to invest these money in marketing tools. For the amount we paid we can get much better profit and less headache.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The tough thing to figure out about MRS is*



JDRM said:


> Everybody already knows not to do business with MRS, looks like someone didnt do their homework...:whistling2:



Just looking at their pricelist. They were robbing you, even if they paid in full. Now I'm no marketing genius, but if I were out to screw you, which obviously they were. I would have promised a little higher pricing. After all, it was just a number.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

newreo said:


> You are correct. We calculated how much they cost us and decided to invest these money in marketing tools. For the amount we paid we can get much better profit and less headache.


This is what everyone needs to learn. The money lost in No pays whether they are charge backs, cut bids, or just straight up no pays could be spent in advertising. The work brought in from advertising pays 45-50% more. So in actuality it is cheaper to advertise.


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

Well at least Altisource fired MRS. I guess a ton of contractors called and complained. Good for them.


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

This an email full bs from Ray. He thinks intimidation tactics works. Get real. I hope he shows up to court so I can shove it down his throat

Dear Valued Contractor,

Happy holidays.

We have been working extremely hard to receive payment from multiple clients, with outstanding balances totaling almost 1.5 million. Thanks to the continuing efforts of multiple contractors who chose to harass our clients, and make additional problems, we did not receive any payments, again.
We have been informed of multiple rumors and emails going around, disgruntle contractors trying to rally the troops, and encouraging everyone to do the same. The end result is only more delays!
Fact #1: It is against federal law for any of my clients to disclose any financial or other confidential information to any of our contractors or competitors. They cannot disclose payment details, amounts, dates, nothing to anyone other than us. They cannot provide, or answer spreadsheets with any of the work orders that were assigned to us, to anyone other than us. These actions are illegal.
Fact #2: It is against federal law for any of our contractors to provide spreadsheets of work orders to any of our clients, that contain information about work orders from any of our other clients. Confidential information between us and our clients is protected by federal law. It is also against your user agreement with PPW, not to use or distribute any of the spreadsheets generated from their software for anything other than personal use.
Fact #3: The only result of contacting and harassing any of our clients is further delay in payments for everyone. The longer it takes us to receive payment from our clients, the longer it will be before we can issue payments to our contractors. It is a simple concept, please don’t follow the bad advice that someone has been emailing around.
Fact #4: We are not going bankrupt, or losing any of our contracts with any of our clients. Truth is, we are in process of adding a few new clients. The current financial issues are only temporary, and will be resolved as soon as we can retrieve our receivables.
Fact #5: Everyone will get paid, for every work order that was properly completed and submitted. We are not denying any of our outstanding balances, we are only experiencing a delay in issuing payments. These delays could be greatly minimized with the elimination of continued contact with our clients. The email attacks, demands, the unprofessional communication all need to stop. These activities are only making matters worse, and are not benefitting anyone.

We are fully committed to resolving these issues and getting everyone their money as fast as we can. We will continue to work hard, right through the holiday, as we understand the importance of this to each of you. At this point, with the holiday only two days away, I will not have another update about payments until Friday Afternoon, and I will be sending out the next email then.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bs if you ask me altisource is not behind with anyone else lol.. Funny what kind of crap jay tries to come up with.. Hope you get paid😳 good luck!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

APG said:


> This an email full bs from Ray. He thinks intimidation tactics works. Get real. I hope he shows up to court so I can shove it down his throat
> 
> Dear Valued Contractor,
> 
> ...


 Spoken like a company ready to go under. I like the last line he won't have another update till after the holiday... So he can use your money to make sure his family has a wonderful Christmas while contractors are swimming in debt. This smells just like Buczek. What an


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Jay,Ray and staff*

These are ALL classic michign realty solutions moves.wanna do something? 
Go out to small town richmond Michigan where cheap suit jay and your fired Ray value their reputation and picket on Main Street.call fox 2 news rob wolcheck,he will eat that **** up and then foreward video to EVERY national you can think of.
IM IN!!!!!:devil::devil:


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

Mason0127 said:


> These are ALL classic michign realty solutions moves.wanna do something?
> Go out to small town richmond Michigan where cheap suit jay and your fired Ray value their reputation and picket on Main Street.call fox 2 news rob wolcheck,he will eat that **** up and then foreward video to EVERY national you can think of.
> IM IN!!!!!:devil::devil:


I'm in for that. What are these federal laws he claims we are breaking? In one of the emails Ray said they are owed a million dollars. Lol get real.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's AWSOME!!!!*



Mason0127 said:


> These are ALL classic michign realty solutions moves.wanna do something?
> Go out to small town richmond Michigan where cheap suit jay and your fired Ray value their reputation and picket on Main Street.call fox 2 news rob wolcheck,he will eat that **** up and then foreward video to EVERY national you can think of.


IM IN!!!!!:devil::devil:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This is what everyone needs to learn. The money lost in No pays whether they are charge backs, cut bids, or just straight up no pays could be spent in advertising. The work brought in from advertising pays 45-50% more. So in actuality it is cheaper to advertise.


^ This!!! ^ :thumbsup:


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

david said:


> i know there has been post on this company,but is anyone currently working with them,experience good or bad?


 Don't even think about working for this company. They just lost there contract with Altisource for not pay there contractors.


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

lakeshore67 said:


> Bs if you ask me altisource is not behind with anyone else lol.. Funny what kind of crap jay tries to come up with.. Hope you get paid&#55357;&#56883; good luck!


I just found this site researching Altisource. Got to say I don't think this is true. Have you seen all the news about Ocwen and Alti getting burned by the government and the owner being forced out? I'm working closely with another regional for Alti and they are chasing money all the way back to spring for me. Work done, photos uploaded, on time, now Alti says the work was canceled. My brother worked for MRS and got me in before I moved down south. They paid like clock work last year before Alti made them expand. Just saying...always two sides to a story. My brother wouldn't still be working for them if he wasn't getting paid.


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

Why is it that everybody else besides your brother has had terrible experiences with MRS and the crook of an owner? You will not here one positive thing about this company. The best thing that can happen is when they are removed from namfs


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

APG said:


> Why is it that everybody else besides your brother has had terrible experiences with MRS and the crook of an owner? You will not here one positive thing about this company. The best thing that can happen is when they are removed from namfs


When I worked for my brother last year they paid every two weeks, gave us a loan to buy another trailer and mowers, they were great. 
I know he has had issues this year with slow pay after they moved into their new office, I do know Jay wasn't there much of the year he was running some huge construction project down south, we got offers to come work on it but I was moving elsewhere. My brother complains all the time the people running the show over there suck.
I met him once at a property he was actually doing the quality inspection on. He seemed like a straight up guy.
Just saying...the company I'm with now is having a lot of issues with Alti as well. I've been cc'd into the emails about our work orders and some guy with a name I could never spell or pronounce...LOL...is giving them and me a lot of run around. That's why I started researching Alti and found this site. Not much help. I was hoping for more upper management contact info at Alti if anyone has it? I've only been doing this work for 2 years but it seems like everywhere I go Alti controls most of it? Is this true?


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

APG said:


> Why is it that everybody else besides your brother has had terrible experiences with MRS and the crook of an owner? You will not here one positive thing about this company. The best thing that can happen is when they are removed from namfs



NAMFS, now there is a waste, I joined lest year, never got any work, couple emails about doing inspections for like 3.00 each. Then I started reading a bunch of articles about then not filing a tax retrun and taking all the members money to pay the guy running it. I just got a dues renewal email today and deleted it.


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

Ocwen is still paying every 10-14 days. MRS boned a ton of contractors for money. Unprofessional emails and zero response from Jay or anybody else via email or vmail. Some disgruntled contractors destroyed some of the properties or just kept accepting w/o's and not doing the work hoping Alti QC would come by the property seeing that no work has been done to get MRS in a world of problems


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol! 

I got a call to "look" at 6 properties that SG had and it was thoroughly TRASH.. EVERY wall was kicked in, every light fixture broke, appliances ripped out and beaten, furnace looked like a bat was taken to it. ONE PIS**d off contractor. 

Just laughed!!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

US Best has Alti contract in several states and they pay in 7-10 days, like clock work. Problem there is the pay is low.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

TLC Homes you must be on crack. MRS has been screwing everyone for years. They never paid like clock work and gave you a loan. You must have dreamt that one up. They have never paid one time to anyone in 2 weeks like clock work. What a joke of a statement


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hay Jason,sounds and looks like someone was put up to making that statement...:whistling2:
Your right he has never paid on time,


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tlc homes could even be a MRS employee or the crook himself.
WOW how do you go everyday knowing people are talking bad about you??


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

Better get used to seeing stuff like this in your email

Good afternoon,

As a courtesy, I wanted to notify you that we are currently anticipating a significant client reimbursement and therefore will be issuing your next vendor payment immediately following its receipt. You will receive an additional notification at that time.


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys I am still pretty cool with a mrs employee and he/she did not even know alti canned them. I had to tell them. That fat douche ray and jay have not been in the office. Probably hiding from me. They talk a good game til they jack with an ex spec ops guy


----------

